# comprehensive, collision, and liability only?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I opted for rental reimbursement and roadside assistance as well.

These others I have on my insurance coverage but not sure if I even need them:

UNINSURED MOTORIST (If an uninsured driver gets in an accident with you and he has no insurance, wouldn't this mean my insurance comprehensive, collision, and liability covers me?)

UM PROPERTY DAMAGE (any uninsured driver who damages your car, would have been long gone! So do I even need this?)

PERSONAL INJURY PROTECTION (I have health insurance, if one is too injured, one could get disability, right? Is there a need for this?)


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello? Anyone here insured?


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Hello? Anyone here insured?


Check w your state, but those are usually not required. I am a licensed agent.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

OP, understandable you struggle with some of lifes basics. The words can be big and strange. If you listen to one piece of advice it would be try to simplify....would you like to supersize that for a buck


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes you need all this, drunk drivers are notorious for pulling hit and runs...

(well you don't NEED IT) but it's a really good idea.

Pip is a good idea as well...


----------

